# Insurance



## Mark O'Neill (Jan 7, 2019)

Who do u you guys use for your care insurance 

my car insurance company qbe is increasing my policy from $148 to $213 a month


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cry me a river when you get to $426... For my rideshare car.... I have 4 I cover so monthly its about $900


----------



## Cubaroo (Aug 16, 2019)

Just get quotes with other insurers.. my insurer pulled this stunt on me a couple of months ago, i just found another insurer.


----------



## Hybrid_Rolla (Dec 12, 2018)

RACV, I pay by the year. $720 or so, plus 10% multi policy discount, so it's $600-ish dollars.

Of course, it's totally irrelevant to you as insurance companies quote you for your circumstance and there's so many variables involved that 1 insurance company for a person doesn't correspond to the similar premium pricing for another.


----------



## Cobainik (12 mo ago)

You know, it's true, I wouldn't recommend you look for an insurance company on your own, whether you are looking for insurance for a house, a car, or something else. First, you will spend an incredible amount of time while you call all the insurance companies and find out exactly what they offer and at what price. Secondly, you may not take into account many factors, due to your incompetence in this matter. That's why services like agilerates can help you with townhome insurance. This is a free insurance comparison website that provides accurate quotes from all the leading insurance companies. They deliver fast free quotes directly to your phone or inbox.


----------

